# latin for bugs or insects



## writeshiek33 (Sep 17, 2012)

trying google it but finding no latin word for bug or insect  trying to find creative ways to name this race that part inssectiod and part humaniod think a centaur but with bugs like ants for upper class and for warriors more like dung beetle still working out kinks since these creatures in my sf  story pi know this fantasy forum)subterian that will help protagonist adds culture got idea from reading some fiest books forgot which ones but idea for these creature popped in my head reason going for latinbased because these creature are on a planet withing the empire based on ancient rome


----------



## Ireth (Sep 17, 2012)

The word "insect" is itself derived from Latin. The word "insectum" refers to the body of an insect, which is divided into three parts (head, thorax, abdomen). You could go with the Greek word Ã©ntomon, which means the same thing.


----------



## Shockley (Sep 17, 2012)

Not exactly insects, but the term 'vermin' (noxious animals) comes to mind. 'Vermin' comes from 'Vermes,' which is also the root for the word 'worms.' 

 The Romans, based off of this, worshiped a god 'Verminus' to free themselves of disease and insect plagues.


----------



## Cleio (Sep 18, 2012)

What you can also do is look up the scientific classification of the particular insects you have in mind, and base their names on these Latin terms. 

Wikipedia is useful for this. For example, see the entry for ant. The classification is in a column on the right hand side. When doing this, keep in mind the taxonomic ranking system.


----------

